# RVU 24M2/03 (Required Vehicle Update)



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

While in for a service today they performed RVU 24M2/03 on our Eos. 
This is the PCM upgrade that deletes the gear selection indicator in the MFD.
FWIW, I can't see any change in the gear display indicator, seems nothing was deleted.
Kevin


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: RVU 24M2/03 (just4fun)*

I also had my EOS in for service last week and they warned me about losing the gear indicator - I said go ahead. Got car back and still have the gears showing (YEA!) Maybe they updated the code???


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: RVU 24M2/03 (chessmck)*

I think I read a blip about this in the 2.0T forum. It was suggested that the current gear indicator goes away with the regular automatic such as on the Passat but not with the DSG.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: RVU 24M2/03 (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I think I read a blip about this in the 2.0T forum. It was suggested that the current gear indicator goes away with the regular automatic such as on the Passat but not with the DSG. 

Could be, but I seem to remember some Eos owners that had the update performed soon after the RVU was released reporting that they lost the numbers.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: RVU 24M2/03 (just4fun)*

Yup, I lost my gear # as soon as the update was complete on my DSG. I was forewarned by the dealer though, even though I tried to fight it. lol


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: RVU 24M2/03 (ashbinder)*

I just had this RVU done today along with -07 (PVC valve recall). Happy to report I still have the current gear indicator








I was also checking out the 09 Eos'. Looks like they change the HID headlight arrangement for 09. The turn signal is now where the high beam use to be and the parking light is now where the blinker use to be. I guess the high beam is now integral with the low beam.


----------

